# Fluke - Academy 1/48 CH-53E Super Stallion!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here:

http://www.hlj.com/showreports/nurnberg_tf/pictures/DSC03102.html

and here:

http://www.hlj.com/showreports/nurnberg_tf/pictures/DSC03105.html

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hear it can be built with rotors and tail folded.

Let me know when they do an MH-53! I'm an Air Force guy.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

John P said:


> I hear it can be built with rotors and tail folded.


 
Yep, that's what the caption on the picture in the second link says. I used to run under these when they were running to refuel them, _what was I thinking!_

I spent 6 years in the Navy and 17 years in the Army, around helos off and on for most of it, and I've never built a kit of one. This one has me tempted, though with my luck they're like potato chips. Wouldn't take long to run out of room at that scale, would it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've only be close to a 53 once, at an airshow. Holy CRAP those things are big!!!


----------



## Nighthawke (Feb 17, 2006)

We see their variant down here on the Texas Gulf coast every day.. MH-53 Sea Dragons! They are used for AMCM (Airborne Mine Counter Measures). They tow big sleds filled with decoys to detonate mines. Big helos, surprisingly quiet in the high frequency ranges, but they got a distinctive low thunder from those big blades they use.

Oh, main reasons why we have them down here? NAS Ingleside is a mine sweeper training school, as well as NAS Corpus Christi, a helicopter service facilty.
We get to see alot of naval helos and some army types as well. Blackhawks, Pave Hawks, Seahawks, the occassional Apache.. 

Hell I got the treat to watch a SpecOps Pave Hawk practice rapid deployment tactics. They come in about 50 feet off the ground, pull back hard on the stick to nearly vertical attitude brinding the vehicle to a stop, then move off to do it agian. Could barely see the markings on the bird.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks James! .....it was already news a few weeks ago over at Fine scale but WOWZEE!! That is going to be one cool kit!

SEE the amazing parts on the trees! check out the soundproofing! wavy and NOT straight like in REALITY! ( I could be wrong....it may just be the lighting? ) 
http://www.ipmsdeutschland.de/Ausstellungen/Nuernberg2006/Bilder/index.html


----------

